# Gospodină



## Bântuit

Salut !

[ m-au lovit imaginile. 95% din ele sunt proaste sau foarte proaste. Într-un fel este normal, majoritatea fiind făcute de dragele noastre* casnice gospodine*. Casnice pentru că, din câte mi-am dat eu seama . ]

Mă bănuiesc că partea aceasta este   redundantă ,pentru că adjectivul " *casnic *" înseamnă şi* " Gospodin**ă (n)**" *,aşa că gospodină nu este cerută în situaţia aceasta.

Vreau să văd sugestiile voastre aici ,  precum un vorbitor nativ ,care frază arătă mai bună? 

Majoritatea fiind făcute de dragele noastre* casnice gospodine*.
Majoritatea fiind făcute de dragele noastre *casnice .

*Mulţumesc anticipat ,,*
*


----------



## farscape

casnic(ă) = stay at home (masc/fem)
gospodină = house wife

And you're almost right, the text should read: Majoritatea fiind făcute de dragele noastre *gospodine*.
However, you can have a "gospodină" who is not a stay at home "domestic partner" - ideally in a traditional family one of them is a "gospodină" and the other one is the bread winner - but we're living in a modern world where both are a "gospodină" and a bread winner 

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună *Farscape *,

Întâi şi întâi , MULŢUMESC foarte mult pentru explicaţia ta.

Nu ştiu de ce nu mă gândisem despre aceasta ilustraţie când l-am văzut pe contextul.


----------



## misadro

gospodină = housewife
casnică =  housewife

casnice gospodine - pleonastic, unless the writer means  by "casnice" .. homely .. dear .. familiar ...


----------



## Bântuit

Este valoros să aud de mai multe păreri.


----------



## farscape

Poate că despicăm firul în patru 



misadro said:


> gospodină = housewife
> casnică =  housewife



Cred că diferenţele sunt mai subtile, dar casnic(ă) şi gospodină nu sunt chiar sinonime: o femeie casnică poate să nu fie gospodină (bună sau altfel), după cum o femeie gospodină poate să meargă şi la servici şi să fie şi gospodină acasă.

Pentru gospodină:
_homemaker_ (mostly for men) One who manages  a household. Synonyms: _housewife_, lady of the house, woman of the house.

Cel mai potrivit pentru casnic(ă) mi se pare:
_stay-at-home (mom or dad)_: A parent that stays at her/his home during the day.  Unemployed, usually with the spouse supporting the family. The main reason for being a stay-at-home parent is to raise children better.



Later,


----------



## misadro

.. love splitting the hair ..
.. now that i am reading this again, my interpretation would be :

_dragele noastre casnice gospodine_ =  _dragele noastre gospodine de acasă_
 .. accent laid on cooking performance .. not on "_stay-at-home_ (moms)" ... by the way ... i just googled ... it s about cooking recipes ...  

.. the sweet "chefs" we have at home ...


----------



## Dheara

"Gospodin*ă*" comes from "a gospodari"... which practically means "to administrate", so it basically refers to the woman who administrates the house "gospodina casei" (she may also have a job at a company or so). I suppose that in time it's got new implications,like "a woman who administrates the house well", "a woman who cooks well (and takes good care of the house/ takes care of "gospodărie"(=household)",
while "casnică" simply means "housewife"/ "an unemployed married woman".
For example, when a casnică has to fill out a form, an aplication or so, at Occupation she will write "Casnică"- that's her occupation, her job, so casnică and gospodină are not exactly synonymous.
Honestly speaking, I am casnică but not gospodină, because I don't like cooking, and my husband administrates the money, otherwise I spend all his monthly salary in 2 weeks... ; while my mother is gospodină even if she is not casnică (she is employed at a company), because she takes very good care of the house, knows how to administrate the money and even make savings (she can also cook very very well)...


----------



## farscape

_housewife_ sau _lady of the house_ nu înseamnă casnică, oameni buni, pentru că această persoană are grijă de gospodărie. O persoană casnică nu este neapărat in charge of the household, chiar dacă toacă banii celuilalt soţ, iar pentru gospodărie a angajat o menajeră.


----------



## Dheara

farscape said:


> _housewife_ sau _lady of the house_ nu înseamnă casnică, oameni buni, pentru că această persoană are grijă de gospodărie. O persoană casnică nu este neapărat in charge of the household, chiar dacă toacă banii celuilalt soţ, iar pentru gospodărie a angajat o menajeră.



farscape, nu inteleg ce ai scis in prima frază....  
N-am citit ce sens are "housewife" in nici un dicţionar explicativ al limbii engleze (chiar, o sa mă uit acum!), dar am scris azi noapte (destul de clar, cred eu):



> "*casnică*" *simply means* "housewife"/* "an unemployed married woman"*.
> 
> *"Gospodină*" comes from "a gospodari"... which practically means "to administrate", so it basically refers to the *woman who administrates the house* "gospodina casei" (she may also have a job at a company or so), (...)takes care of "gospodărie"(=household)"


Deci, eu sunt casnica, dar nu gospodina, fiindcă am menajera etc... pe cand maica-mea nu e casnica, fiindca lucreaza la o firma, dar e gospodina, fiindcă administreaza bine casa, gateşte, nu cheltuieşte mai mult decât e necesar pt casa etc...


----------



## Dheara

Hmm... according to the dictionary.reference.com
_*Housewife*= 1. a married woman who manages her own household, esp. as her principal occupation.
*lady of the house*=a wife who manages a household while her husband earns the family income_ 

(It seems that the term _"housewife" is offensive to some, perhaps because of an implied contrast with career woman (just a housewife) and perhaps because it defines an occupation in terms of a woman's relation to a man. Homemaker is a common substitute_.)

and according to Longman dictionary:
_*house‧wife*= a married woman who works at home doing the cooking, cleaning etc, but does not have a job outside the house
*the lady of the house*= (old-fashioned usage) the most important woman in a house, usually the mother of a family_ 

A: What's your occupation?
B: I'm just a housewife... for now... I'll start looking for a job as soon as I graduate from university...


----------

